# Support Worker



## emz87 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if any one could give me any advice? Me and my partner are looking to move to oz in the next couple of years on a skilled visa as my partner is an electrician.

I currently work as a social care worker which involves me supporting adults with learning dissabilities within their homes and the comunitie to help them become independent.

I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of job this would come under in oz as I have tried researching it and can not find anything,
If possible could you please advise me on the average income for this job.

I would appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------

